# Help with coding Omnipaque



## ray-adams@outlook.com

I am an auditor for our coding denials.

I see where our coding team is coding Q9967 for Omnipaque 350, but the 100mlis only being administered. Would that be coded to Q9965? Because only 100ml was used..


----------



## greatbiller

Q9967 is the correct HCPCS code.  Code is based on mg/ml of iodine, not total ml administered to the patient.  Correct billing would be Q9967 x 100 units.

Patricia Murrin, CPC, RCC


----------



## ray-adams@outlook.com

*Thank you.*



greatbiller said:


> Q9967 is the correct HCPCS code.  Code is based on mg/ml of iodine, not total ml administered to the patient.  Correct billing would be Q9967 x 100 units.
> 
> Patricia Murrin, CPC, RCC





Thank you for replying. How come it's not billed for the amount used? The insurance is denying for experimental.


----------



## greatbiller

Q9967 is billed by # of ml given to patient.  If patient is given 100 ml, then Q9967 is billed x 100 units.  The 350 in the name of the contrast is the # of mg per ml of contrast material.  Q9965 would be used if the concentration of iodine was between 100-199 mg per ml.  Q9967 is used for contrast material containing 300-399 mg per ml, so in the case of Omnipaque 350, Q9967 is correct.  Q9966 would be used for concentrations of 200-299 mg per ml.


----------



## ray-adams@outlook.com

*Thank you.*



greatbiller said:


> Q9967 is billed by # of ml given to patient.  If patient is given 100 ml, then Q9967 is billed x 100 units.  The 350 in the name of the contrast is the # of mg per ml of contrast material.  Q9965 would be used if the concentration of iodine was between 100-199 mg per ml.  Q9967 is used for contrast material containing 300-399 mg per ml, so in the case of Omnipaque 350, Q9967 is correct.  Q9966 would be used for concentrations of 200-299 mg per ml.




Thank you for your help. I appreciate you replying.


----------



## greatbiller

Always glad to help!  Have a great week!


----------



## mfree02

greatbiller...Where did you get your information from on the billing of Q9967? I'm asking as I am running into some similar issues.


----------



## LauraJB

greatbiller said:


> Q9967 is billed by # of ml given to patient.  If patient is given 100 ml, then Q9967 is billed x 100 units.  The 350 in the name of the contrast is the # of mg per ml of contrast material.  Q9965 would be used if the concentration of iodine was between 100-199 mg per ml.  Q9967 is used for contrast material containing 300-399 mg per ml, so in the case of Omnipaque 350, Q9967 is correct.  Q9966 would be used for concentrations of 200-299 mg per ml.


To make sure I understand this correctly. If there was 175 ml/cc given of this contrast (Omnipaque 350) then it would be Q9967 x 175 units?


----------



## trarut

LauraJB said:


> To make sure I understand this correctly. If there was 175 ml/cc given of this contrast (Omnipaque 350) then it would be Q9967 x 175 units?


Yes.


----------



## LauraJB

trarut said:


> Yes.


Thank you for clarification!


----------



## vicki@chicagocardiology.com

Can you refer me to basic coding guidelines for billing CT Scans and Omnipaque.  I have never billed for CT Scans before and need info.


----------

